
Ask HN: Good books or articles on UI design? - nahcub
Coming from a newbie perspective. It&#x27;s something I&#x27;m interested in learning more about on the side
======
overeater
Some of the reading list in the UI/UX course at Brown:

[http://cs.brown.edu/courses/csci1300/](http://cs.brown.edu/courses/csci1300/)

Particularly (free links with pdfs),

Don Norman - Design of Everyday Things
[https://archive.org/details/DesignOfEverydayThings](https://archive.org/details/DesignOfEverydayThings)

Bill Buxton - Input Manuscript
[http://www.billbuxton.com/inputManuscript.html](http://www.billbuxton.com/inputManuscript.html)

Alan Cooper - About Face [http://feiramoderna.net/download/pos-
positivo/COOPER-Alan/Ab...](http://feiramoderna.net/download/pos-
positivo/COOPER-Alan/About_Face_3-The_Essentials_of_Interaction_Design.pdf)

Vignelli - The Vignelli Canon
[http://www.vignelli.com/canon.pdf](http://www.vignelli.com/canon.pdf)

Bill Buxton - Sketching User Experiences [http://bscw.wineme.fb5.uni-
siegen.de/pub/bscw.cgi/d807887/Sk...](http://bscw.wineme.fb5.uni-
siegen.de/pub/bscw.cgi/d807887/Sketching_User_Experiences___Getting_the_Design_Right_and_the_Right_Design__Interactive_Technologies_.pdf)

(the workshop slides)
[https://www.medien.ifi.lmu.de/lehre/ss14/id/Day%202%20Sketch...](https://www.medien.ifi.lmu.de/lehre/ss14/id/Day%202%20Sketching%20IxD.pdf)

~~~
rickyc091
Looks like the brown information are locked under an authentication :(

~~~
overeater
That's why I posted the links to the pdfs! :-)

~~~
rickyc091
Ahh, silly me! I was trying to go for the assignments and lectures too!
Thanks!

------
jordanlev
Joel Spolsky's "User Interface Design for Programmers" is concise,
educational, entertaining... and free (even an easy-to-read all-in-one HTML
page):

[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/uibook/fog0000000249.html](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/uibook/fog0000000249.html)

Also highly recommend Steve Krug's "Don't Make Me Think" (as others have
already commented):
[http://www.sensible.com/dmmt.html](http://www.sensible.com/dmmt.html)

~~~
usaphp
From Joel Spolskey page:

> "Another example from the world of Microsoft Windows is the Alt+Tab key
> combination which switches to the "next" window. Most users would probably
> assume that it simply rotates among all available windows. If you have
> window A, B, and C, with A active, Alt+Tab should take you to B. Alt+Tab
> again would take you to C. Actually, what happens is that the second Alt+Tab
> takes you back to A. The only way to get to C is to hold down Alt and press
> Tab twice. It's a nice way to toggle between two applications, but almost
> nobody figures it out, because it's a slightly more complicated model than
> the rotate-among-available-windows model."

I don't think anybody who used OS before expects a different behavior, most
users know that alt tab toggles between recent apps

~~~
jordanlev
Yes, it's a bit dated (check out those screenshots!)... but the fundamental
concepts are still valid. He's trying to explain that you should make programs
behave as the user would expect them to -- but it's up to you as the developer
to use your judgement to know what the common expectations of the time and
platform are.

~~~
noir_lord
I was taught this as "The Principle of Least Surprise" or do the thing that
causes the least surprise.

Where it gets tricky is that as programmers we are also power users and our
mental model of what we expect to happen and what a user expects to happen
diverge, I try to have empathy for the user.

One of my tricks is to imagine what my _mum_ would expect to happen (not
because she's a woman, it's not a sexism thing I hasten to add) but because
she's a 60yo woman who didn't start using a computer until she was in her 40's
and is slightly wary of them still.

If it passes the mum test then I know I'm on the right track.

------
YZF
"The Design of Everyday Things" is a classic.

~~~
joneil
I also loved his follow up book, "Emotional Design: Why We Love (Or Hate)
Everyday Things".

One of the best design books I've ever read.

------
ivan_gammel
There are many books talking about UX/UI design, but most of them are quite
abstract and do not tell you, when exactly, on which stage of your software
development process to apply the knowledge they present. This often leads to a
typical mistake done by developers, that I've seen in too many projects, when
UI design is considered at later stages of the project, when they are starting
coding the UI and all the backend is already done. Because of that, the
process is equally important and needs some of your attention.

To achieve really good results in UX design, to do it at the right time, I'd
recommend to start not from the books, but from the interaction design
specialization on Coursera at
[https://en.coursera.org/specializations/interaction-
design](https://en.coursera.org/specializations/interaction-design) or you can
take just intro - [https://en.coursera.org/learn/human-computer-
interaction](https://en.coursera.org/learn/human-computer-interaction). You
can take the courses for free and they'll give you the necessary mindset and
understanding of process. You'll find that product design actually starts from
UX, not ends with it and it defines the necessary requirements framework for
the system architecture, which you can use later in combination with BDD/DDD.
After that course you can start reading the books (Steve Krug, Don Norman,
Alan Cooper, indeed!) and platform guidelines (my favorites are for Google
Material Design and Microsoft's Modern UI).

It will be great if someone here recommends some books or articles about UX
design process and integration of it into popular agile methodologies.

~~~
andyjohnson0
I enrolled on the Interaction Design specialisation in November 2015 and
worked through the modules until July 2016. On the whole I found the course
interesting and often fun, and I feel that I learned quite a lot. Until, that
is, the 7th course: Designing, Running, and Analyzing Experiments. This was
nine weeks of statistical analysis using steadily more elaborate analytical
models. I ground through it and finished with a decent grade (>90% iirc) but
it ruined the whole experience, and I had no interest or motivation left to
even start the capstone project. Grounding UX in an analytical framework is
important, and statistics are necessary for this, but that module was just
overkill.

So tldr: the specialisation is a good experience, but make sure you know what
you're committing to.

~~~
ivan_gammel
Thank you, that's good to know. I've seen only the intro, because
specialization didn't start at that time.

------
erispoe
"Build Better Products" [1] by Laura Klein, will be available on Nov 1st.
Laura Klein was recently a guest on the Lean Startup Podcast [2]. She brings
an experimental, iterative, approach to design.

[1] [http://rosenfeldmedia.com/books/build-better-
products/](http://rosenfeldmedia.com/books/build-better-products/) [2]
[https://soundcloud.com/lean-startup/4-season-3-combining-
use...](https://soundcloud.com/lean-startup/4-season-3-combining-user-
centered-design-lean-startup-to-build-better-products?in=lean-
startup/sets/lean-startup-webcasts)

------
RossBencina
Nielsen Norman Group has a blog archive[0] spanning over 20 years, with posts
from Jakob Nielsen, Don Norman and Bruce "Tog" Tognazzini, among others. For
example:

"10 Usability Heuristics for User Interface Design" by Jakob Nielsen, January
1, 1995 [1]

[0] [https://www.nngroup.com/articles/](https://www.nngroup.com/articles/)

[1] [https://www.nngroup.com/articles/ten-usability-
heuristics/](https://www.nngroup.com/articles/ten-usability-heuristics/)

~~~
ivan_gammel
The one about heuristics is my favorite one, because the checklist is being
used literally on daily basis.

------
meritt
Don't Make Me Think - Steve Krug

Information Dashboard Design - Stephen Few

~~~
supersan
Yes, this is the first book that came to my mind too because for any good UI
design, you first need to get your priorities straight which is common sense
of design comes first, the graphics and cosmetic part comes second (though
they're not mutually exclusive).

On a related noted, I've often wondered how Material design and all these
latest skeuomorphic designs kind of go against this advice of Don't make me
think. Is it text, is it a button, is it a drop-down? You're making me think
too much.

------
dangom
Since there are already a lot of books here.. I'd say reading some of the top
voted questions on Stack Exchange's "User Experience" gives an idea of things
UI designers consider relevant.

[https://ux.stackexchange.com/questions?sort=votes](https://ux.stackexchange.com/questions?sort=votes)

This question may be particularly relevant:

[https://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/74/the-must-read-
user...](https://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/74/the-must-read-user-
interface-book)

------
franze
"Understanding Comics" by Scott McCloud! Simply the single most important book
to understand sequentional word/picture combinations. And yes, it's a comic!

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Understanding_Comics](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Understanding_Comics)

------
Normal_gaussian
The Visual Display of Quantitative Information - Edward Tufte

All UI's are graphs at their heart

~~~
zy1t
Can you elaborate more? This sounds like an interesting thought.

~~~
Normal_gaussian
Sure.

The book, and Tufte, focuses on effectively displaying quantitative
information. He takes a relatively hard line about it and I have found it one
of the most useful texts for helping me take "some truth the system knows" to
"some truth the user knows".

Of course you have to take it with a few pinches of salt.

Firstly it is largely his opinion. Studies into this area are rather good on
the general points however the fine detail is incredibly hard to study
accurately.

Secondly you may not actually want to make a UI that conveys the "truth it
knows" above all else. Often you want to convince the user that the UI is good
at conveying information (which is not the same thing) or that it is very easy
to use (which is again, not the same thing).

I heartily recommend this book because it teaches one very hard thing very
well. You just have to understand that you do not always want to do this thing
(yet you now have a way to start to understand the trade-offs you are making).

~~~
matt4077
There are two more books, on concepts I believe, and verbs.

It's not the most practical way to learn UI design, but I enjoy how well it
makes the case for good UI. Too often, I see programmers dismiss design. It
seems not to fit into their scheme of values, i. e. "it's not scientific" or
"it's just shiny packaging " or "it's something for beginners – I'm an
expert". Then you get some guy replace all custom fonts on npmjs.com wit Arial
because "all sans-serifs look the same anyway".

(the example is more "design" than "user interface" but it's the best one I
remember)

------
Animats
The original Macintosh User Interface Guidelines are still worth a read. Some
of them have been forgotten. A good one is "You should never have to tell the
computer something it already knows".

------
DenisM
Here's a different perspective: the best UI is where you can get rid of most
or all interaction.

[http://worrydream.com/MagicInk](http://worrydream.com/MagicInk)

~~~
cloverich
I enjoyed "The best interface is no interface" \-- though its more of a fun
read: [http://www.nointerface.com/book/](http://www.nointerface.com/book/)

------
dirtyaura
Alan Cooper's About Face. It's quite old - the latest ed is from 2007 - but it
is still very good at introducing goal-oriented design and lots of practical
design concepts.

~~~
hyperpape
There's a 2014 edition that I've been reading (slowly) over the past several
months.

~~~
dirtyaura
Oh, good point, I hadn't noticed that he has published the 4th ed.

------
jordwest
GoodUI has a handy list of tested design patterns and recommendations:

[http://www.goodui.org](http://www.goodui.org)

~~~
jazoom
That's a great overview. Thanks.

------
pythonbull
Some great books- immerse in it for rapid learning

Don't Make Me Think, Revisited: A Common Sense Approach to Web Usability (3rd
Edition) - [http://amzn.to/2e5Erfc](http://amzn.to/2e5Erfc)

Design for Hackers: Reverse Engineering Beauty -
[http://amzn.to/2euMOUc](http://amzn.to/2euMOUc)

UX Design and Usability Mentor Book : With Best Practice Business Analysis and
User Interface Design Tips and Techniques -
[http://amzn.to/2dXYZJT](http://amzn.to/2dXYZJT)

------
charlieirish
I keep re-reading The UI Audit by Jane Portman:

[http://uibreakfast.com/audit/](http://uibreakfast.com/audit/)

I use it every time I need to craft an interface but especially for SaaS apps.
The OP requested something from a 'newbie perspective'; this book will explain
the basics but the real value comes from the explanations and advice with
respect to why UI decisions lead to happier users.

I've copy/pasted the chapter headings from the site:

Introduction

Chapter 1. Your Product Strategy

Chapter 2. Navigation

Chapter 3. Dashboard & Homescreen

Chapter 4. Audit Your Screens

Chapter 5. The Problem of Style

Chapter 6. Get a Theme

Chapter 7. Plan for Improvements

Chapter 8. Deal With New Features

~~~
amelius
Well, I tried to download the sample chapter by entering my email address and
clicking "Send Me the Free Chapter". But instead I got subscribed on an email
list.

So I'm afraid I have to say: that UI really sucks :)

~~~
uibreakfast
Hey I t's me Jane here :) Sorry to make you go through the signup. Hope it was
worth it!

------
joatmon-snoo
How has Bruce Tognazzini's stuff not been mentioned yet? Tog on Software and
Tog on Interface are great.

[https://www.amazon.com/Tog-Software-Design-Bruce-
Tognazzini/...](https://www.amazon.com/Tog-Software-Design-Bruce-
Tognazzini/dp/0201489171) [https://www.amazon.com/Tog-Interface-Bruce-
Tognazzini/dp/020...](https://www.amazon.com/Tog-Interface-Bruce-
Tognazzini/dp/0201608421)

~~~
MichaelMoser123
Bruce Tognazzini also has a great web site

[http://asktog.com/](http://asktog.com/)

see his short course on interaction design

[http://asktog.com/atc/principles-of-interaction-
design/](http://asktog.com/atc/principles-of-interaction-design/)

and

[http://asktog.com/menus/designMenu.html](http://asktog.com/menus/designMenu.html)

------
anexprogrammer
[http://alistapart.com/](http://alistapart.com/) A mix of web topics, and has
covered UI/UX from the earliest days.

------
krosaen
I think it really depends on what you want to do.

1) Want to make user interfaces that are actually useful to people? Read up on
product management, UX and interaction design. Important skills: articulating
the problem you are solving and for what kind of user, and being able to
validate whether your hypothesis is on point. Iterating before committing
further resources to building a prototype. Conducting user testing sessions
(rocket surgery made easy is a good resource for this).

2) Want to make a specific view / flow of a product inviting and visually
appealing? Study visual design and typography.

3) Want to be able to build a functional prototype that looks reasonably good?
Study frontend design / development. There are a lot of frameworks that could
get you up and running.

IMHO going for (1) and (3) first is smart; if you can't prototype and evaluate
a user experience that has a shot in hell of being useful to an actual user,
being able to make stuff look pretty is kind of irrelevant (unless you are
specializing and collaborating with engineers and UX people). In any of the
above cases, at least knowing more precisely what you want to learn will help
you do better googling, e.g "best books on visual design" or "best books on
interaction design".

------
harryf
Design for Hackers is a pretty good book - [https://www.amazon.com/Design-
Hackers-Reverse-Engineering-Be...](https://www.amazon.com/Design-Hackers-
Reverse-Engineering-Beauty/dp/1119998956)

Meanwhile [https://www.designernews.co](https://www.designernews.co) is
Hackernews for designers

------
maciekk
I had reading list by Kevin Hale in my notes. I think he doesn't mind if I
share:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/listmania/fullview/R18EQHH...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/listmania/fullview/R18EQHHM74IXPQ/ref=cm_lm_byauthor_title_full?&tag=rnwap-20)

------
Nekorosu
This one is good at teaching both fundamental design principles and UI design
in particular Designing Visual Interfaces: Communication Oriented Techniques

This is an introduction to UX The User Experience Team of One

It's from Rosenfeld Media and you should take a look at the rest of their
books. They are of a high quality and cover a wide range of topics related to
both UI design and UX.

------
allergeek
Hi, in addition to checking out if any of the suggested resources work
extremely well for you, I'd like to suggest this book.

It answered a lot of the questions about design process I had some ten years
ago. (I am now involved in UX and product design)

[http://scottberkun.com/making-things-happen/](http://scottberkun.com/making-
things-happen/)

If you go briefly through it, you'll certainly find some sections useful for
clearing things up with information design, capturing design goals, singling
out tasks etc. It sparked my own interest in user experience and service
design back then.

To my opinion, after much thought and practice, UI design is very much a shell
to everything that's preceeding it on the timeline. Try to cover UX as well as
UI, capturing requirements, etc.

It is also important to find a book, a blog or a course that is mesmerizing
particularly to you, and easy to grasp with your specific background. Good
luck! Alice

------
eDISCO
"The non-designer's design book : design and typographic principles for the
visual novice" \- very easy to follow.

------
neosat
If you can read only one book read _About Face 2.0_ You can find a somewhat
better about most of the topics mentioned there that go into more depth into
individual topics (except maybe the core of interaction design) but About Face
2.0 will give you a solid foundation into design applied to interfaces.

------
wlesieutre
Universal Principles of Design - William Lidwell

It's not explicitly computer UI design, but the book is essentially an
alphabetical list of design concepts with illustrations/examples, and they're
very applicable to computers. Amazon has "look inside" if you want to see what
it's about.

------
codr4life
Second Tufte, read all of them several times and they've influenced everything
since. Raskin's "The Humane Interface: New Directions for Designing
Interactive Systems" is another good one, puts a lot of solid research into
context.

------
ivm
I follow [http://sidebar.io/](http://sidebar.io/) for a couple of years, it's
a nice place to get the latest articles about UI, UX, fonts, etc.

------
iQuercus
Shameless plug, since I recently wrote it: [https://medium.com/the-
craftsman/the-whoa-how-did-you-do-tha...](https://medium.com/the-
craftsman/the-whoa-how-did-you-do-that-f56dc105227c#.5epmt21fo)

Basically, don't forget the human in human computer interaction/UI/UX. It's
very easy to come out of the academic perspective on UI/UX design designing
exclusively to efficiency formulas and words in a glossary. Keep the user, the
human, and their context in mind.

------
MarkMc
Not a book, but if you want to improve your UI just watch as a novice user
tries to use your software. You will learn in 10 minutes things it would take
a book 10 hours to explain.

------
frio
I found Design for Hackers helped make my work less vomit inducing, but I'd
suggest that it's really mindfulness of what you're building (rather than just
flinging interface at a screen) that'll get you over the first hump, and
almost any book will suffice.

[https://www.amazon.com/Design-Hackers-Reverse-Engineering-
Be...](https://www.amazon.com/Design-Hackers-Reverse-Engineering-
Beauty/dp/1119998956)

------
Leftium
Excellent intro (free): The Fable of the User-Centered Designer [1]

His Udemy course is also very good: User Experience (UX): The Ultimate Guide
to Usability and UX [2]

[1]: [http://www.userfocus.co.uk/fable/](http://www.userfocus.co.uk/fable/)

[2]: [https://www.udemy.com/ultimate-guide-to-
ux/](https://www.udemy.com/ultimate-guide-to-ux/)

------
0xCMP
This is always a great resource:
[https://hackdesign.org/](https://hackdesign.org/)

* edit: meant this one

------
vickychijwani
"Designing with the Mind in Mind"
([https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/8564020-designing-
with-t...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/8564020-designing-with-the-
mind-in-mind)) is an excellent book that approaches design from a fundamental
psychology perspective.

------
ryanSrich
Here's a list of all design books that I give to new hires:

Branded Interactions: Creating the Digital Experience -
([https://www.amazon.com/Branded-Interactions-Creating-
Digital...](https://www.amazon.com/Branded-Interactions-Creating-Digital-
Experience/dp/0500518173))

The Visual Display of Quantitative Information -
[https://www.amazon.com/Visual-Display-Quantitative-
Informati...](https://www.amazon.com/Visual-Display-Quantitative-
Information/dp/0961392142/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1476480332&sr=1-1&keywords=Edward+Tufte)

Universal Principles of Design - [https://www.amazon.com/Universal-Principles-
Design-Revised-U...](https://www.amazon.com/Universal-Principles-Design-
Revised-
Updated/dp/1592535879/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1476480359&sr=1-1&keywords=universal+principles+of+design)

The Interface: IBM and the Transformation of Corporate Design, 1945-1976 -
[https://www.amazon.com/Interface-Transformation-
Corporate-19...](https://www.amazon.com/Interface-Transformation-
Corporate-1945-1976-Quadrant/dp/0816670390/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1476480388&sr=1-1&keywords=the+interface+ibm)

Multiple Signatures: On Designers, Authors, Readers and Users -
[https://www.amazon.com/Multiple-Signatures-Designers-
Authors...](https://www.amazon.com/Multiple-Signatures-Designers-Authors-
Readers/dp/0847839737/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1476480427&sr=1-1&keywords=Multiple+Signatures)

Change by Design: How Design Thinking Transforms Organizations and Inspires
Innovation - [https://www.amazon.com/Change-Design-Transforms-
Organization...](https://www.amazon.com/Change-Design-Transforms-
Organizations-
Innovation/dp/0061766089/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1476480449&sr=1-1&keywords=Change+by+design)

Thoughts on Design - [https://www.amazon.com/Thoughts-Design-Paul-
Rand/dp/08118754...](https://www.amazon.com/Thoughts-Design-Paul-
Rand/dp/081187544X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1476480478&sr=1-1&keywords=Thoughts+on+design)

Notes on the Synthesis of Form - [https://www.amazon.com/Notes-Synthesis-Form-
Harvard-Paperbac...](https://www.amazon.com/Notes-Synthesis-Form-Harvard-
Paperbacks/dp/0674627512/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1476480495&sr=1-1&keywords=notes+on+the+synthesis+of+form)

..and a list of ones I'm considering adding:

Unflattening -
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0674744438/ref=oh_aui_deta...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0674744438/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

Creative Confidence: Unleashing the Creative Potential Within Us All -
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/038534936X/ref=oh_aui_deta...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/038534936X/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

The Design Method -
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0321928849/ref=oh_aui_deta...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0321928849/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

Product Design for the Web: Principles of Designing and Releasing Web
Products-
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0321929039/ref=oh_aui_deta...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0321929039/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

------
incangold
I've come back to this article a couple of times a year since it was written
in 1994 and it still generates great insights into what my users will want
from my systems:

[https://www.nngroup.com/articles/goal-
composition](https://www.nngroup.com/articles/goal-composition)

------
kevindeasis
Shameless self post about a repo I've made about UI resources

[https://github.com/kevindeasis/awesome-
ui](https://github.com/kevindeasis/awesome-ui)

I'll be adding more content in the last week of October and fixing the repo so
it'll be easier to navigate

------
danenania
Check out Nathan Barry's book Designing Web Applications:
[http://nathanbarry.com/webapps/](http://nathanbarry.com/webapps/)

It's accessible, not too long, and yet still packed with good info on the
basics of ui design and user experience.

------
ritchiea
My favorites are the classic "The Design of Everyday Things" and
"Microinteractions" ([http://microinteractions.com/about-the-
book/](http://microinteractions.com/about-the-book/)).

------
divmain
I found Seductive Interaction Design to be both enjoyable and highly
instructive!
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0321725522/](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0321725522/)

------
vyuh
Have a look at
[http://52weeksofux.com/tagged/week-1](http://52weeksofux.com/tagged/week-1).
I have not read all articles of this blog but the first few give meaningful UX
insight.

------
sixdimensional
It's a little dated (is it sad that 2006 is "dated"?), but I still find
"Designing Interfaces" by Jenifer Tidwell (it's an O'Reilly book) helpful once
in a while for basic UI/interaction thoughts.

~~~
davidw
Agreed on this: it's handy because it has a catalog of design elements and
tells you when you should and shouldn't use them. That's pretty helpful
compared to more abstract theories about UI stuff, for some people.

------
mindcrash
"Design for Hackers" from David Kadavy is a really great introduction to
design for programmers.

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/1119998956](https://www.amazon.com/dp/1119998956)

------
ghexfox
the stackoverflow equivalent for ui/ux provide some common tips and can help
avoid a lot of pitfall.

[http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions?sort=frequent](http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions?sort=frequent)

my favorite: [http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/9946/should-i-use-
yes-...](http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/9946/should-i-use-yes-no-or-ok-
cancel-on-my-message-box)

------
adamrezich
Cadence & Slang ([https://cadence.cc/](https://cadence.cc/)) is absolutely
fantastic

------
__m
A meta book about the process "Thoughtful interaction design" Löwgren,
Stolterman

------
jakub_g
I have yet to read it, but I've seen good opinions on 'About face' in some
threads on the topic

[https://www.amazon.com/About-Face-Essentials-Interaction-
Des...](https://www.amazon.com/About-Face-Essentials-Interaction-
Design/dp/1118766571)

------
akie
I still really like and would strongly recommend Steve Krug's "Don't make me
think"
([https://www.amazon.com/dp/0321344758](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0321344758))

------
combatentropy
Yale C/AIM Web Style Guide, 1997:
[http://vesta.astro.amu.edu.pl/Library/WWW/Tutorial1/](http://vesta.astro.amu.edu.pl/Library/WWW/Tutorial1/)

------
happycodework
"Practical typography" is great

------
stemuk
Slightly OT, but 'Sprint' written by Jake Knapp is a pretty cool book on
working on all kinds of projects, UI/UX projects included.

------
thejerz
"Save The Pixel" by Ben Hunt is a hidden gem.

It's an ebook, but don't let that fool you.

------
Grishnakh
Don't use anything less than 5 years old, because it'll try to get you to make
PC software look like it belongs on a smartphone.

